# Potty Pads - Your favorite Brand? And more...



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I was wondering:

Which brand of potty pads do you use?

Approximately how many (per dog) do you use per day?

Where do you put yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni is trained for outside now but when I was putting him in his ex-pen instead of expensive potty pads I used hospital type pads for under patients. I got them at my local discount store in the dept. with the adult disposable underware. They were only $3.99 for a large package and are bigger then potty pads---made out of the same stuff. B)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Shoni is trained for outside now but when I was putting him in his ex-pen instead of expensive potty pads I used hospital type pads for under patients. I got them at my local discount store in the dept. with the adult disposable underware. They were only $3.99 for a large package and are bigger then potty pads---made out of the same stuff. B)[/B]



Thanks for the tip I'll check it out. I'm thinking of putting the pads on my deck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I get the big Sam's Club ones (23x36). They're $25 for a box of I think 125 or there-abouts. These are quality pads, don't leak, and come in handy 10 packs for traveling. I use one pad per day per dog if they are only going potty indoors (mine usually go both). I flush poop down the toilet.


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

In the beginning Coco used potty pads when we were gone for long periods of time (and she couldn't hold her pee for the duration we were gone.) The potty pads were placed in her ex-pen and they'd last about 3 days worth of pee (or 3-4 uses.)


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I just started using the potty pads as I am having a terrible time training Bentley. He has been with us 3 months and still will not go outside. He will just go anywhere he feels like it. So, I bought some potty pads. At first I bought some generic, nonscented ones. He ignored them and would potty on the side of them. :smilie_tischkante: Then I tried the Arm & Hammer scented pads. He will actually go on these. I started off putting them in the spots where he would usually pee on the floor. Once he got the hang of using the pads, I took some away. Now I only have 2...one upstairs, one downstairs. Both of them are in bathrooms. He knows where to go now and will only go in those spots. I change them both out everyday. Sometimes twice a day. It just depends what happens on them! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I switched from the disposables to washable pads about six months ago and I am much happier with them. No more wet feet or footprints around the pad and they are much less expensive in the long run.

I use Pooch Pads. I'm a neat freak and so is Lady so I change them after each use.

I keep mine by the back door. Lady was outdoored trained for years so that's how I was able to train her to pads, by putting them where she barked to go out.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I switched from the disposables to washable pads about six months ago and I am much happier with them. No more wet feet or footprints around the pad and they are much less expensive in the long run.
> 
> I use Pooch Pads. I'm a neat freak and so is Lady so I change them after each use.
> 
> I keep mine by the back door. Lady was outdoored trained for years so that's how I was able to train her to pads, by putting them where she barked to go out. [/B]



Excuse my ignorance because I don't have kids and know nothing about diapers, either disposable or washable. Do you wash the pooch pads in hot water? Any special detergent? I use Borax with my detergent, and I would imagine I could use it for the pooch pads? Do you put them in the dryer? I went to the website but I didn't see the care instructions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I get the big Sam's Club ones (23x36). They're $25 for a box of I think 125 or there-abouts. These are quality pads, don't leak, and come in handy 10 packs for traveling. I use one pad per day per dog if they are only going potty indoors (mine usually go both). I flush poop down the toilet.[/B]


Do you know what brand they are and where they have them at Sam's? By the pet supplies? I've never seen them there.

I currently use the Arm&Hammer Puppy pads and get them at Target.


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I have always used potty pads from WAL*MART. They are called ASSURANCE underpads, 30" x 36" and they are over in the feminine section with diapers for adults, bed liners, etc. They are something like $5.27 for 10 pads. (Underpads) I haven't seen the pads at Sam's Club, but will look there when we go. They seem so reasonable, like 20¢ each compared to my 53¢ each. That's a good deal! 

Good post. Thanks for the tips!

Sherry


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

We use the Arm N Hammer brand and LOVE THEM!!!! We have tried other brands but nothing compares to what we have now!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543792
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the woman who sells them says you can put them in the dryer and
to use something like Oxyclean instead of pure bleach. I haven't received
mine yet, but I'm anxious to try them.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 2 cutie pies that are solely trained on potty pads so I buy by bulk from e-bay from a wonderful lady . . .they are huge - about 24 X 24 and comes in 200/box . . .some have the strips to hold down the pads some don't  although irregular and a bit inconsistent, they are very absorbent and meets my needs . . .and the best part is I paid only 13 cents each so I purchased about 5 boxes to last me over a year  I am super busy so in doing this I don't have to worry about my babie's potty pads for a long while. . . I am from the northwest and I order all the way back east so if you are from that side, shipping is much cheaper and will cost even lower


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie goes on "Pich Pads" developed by Chrisman Maltese. I have been using the same roll I bought when we first brought him home. Which has been3 1/2 months. We wash them every week becasue we rotate them. We DON"T machine dry them. If you do the backs fall off supposedly. And we love them.

For 13 years prior with my first baby I used wee wee pads. All typed all brands. and the recyclable Pish Pads are so much better. I wish I knew about them, I would have used them.

As far as location. One is in what we call Mogies Bathroom ( his beloved brother who isn't with us) and one is under his x-pen. He can go in both places...and he does.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I have 2 cutie pies that are solely trained on potty pads so I buy by bulk from e-bay from a wonderful lady . . .they are huge - about 24 X 24 and comes in 200/box . . .some have the strips to hold down the pads some don't  although irregular and a bit inconsistent, they are very absorbent and meets my needs . . .and the best part is I paid only 13 cents each so I purchased about 5 boxes to last me over a year  I am super busy so in doing this I don't have to worry about my babie's potty pads for a long while. . . I am from the northwest and I order all the way back east so if you are from that side, shipping is much cheaper and will cost even lower [/B]


Would you have a link? Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Sam's are their brand...members choice or something like that. They are over by the female/incontinence products.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543792
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do a pre soak/wash with 20 Mule Team Borax, then wash them in hot water with a little bleach and throw them in the dryer.

This is what they say on their website:

Just wash your PoochPad in warm to hot water with detergent and a small amount of 
bleach and dry in the perma-press cycle in the dryer.

http://www.poochpad.com/index.html

I've found dog.com to be the best place top buy them because you get free shipping over $49.

http://www.dog.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=101509%20SM


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

We use the Arm N Hammer. They work great and there is no odor. This is the only brand we have ever used. I buy them at Target and usually try to stock up when the have the packs of 55 for $9.99. Lilly uses approximately 1 per day. I live in a small place and don't really have a good place for them so I put her pad on the tile in front of my gigantic 19th century fireplace. Obviously when I use the fireplace, we move the pee pads, lol!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I recently started using the Little Stinker Housebreaking pads and I love them. Maggie doesn't get what I can "pee paws," from the pad not absorbing her pee fast enough so her lil feet get pee on them. Never had this problem when Maggie was a puppy, but now that her bladder is bigger. We use one a day usually.

I have tried a number of other brand, including the Arm n Hammer brand pads and was really disappointed. They just weren't absorbent enough. Maggie seems to prefer the Little Stinker pads, too.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have tried several brands, and I feel that "Little Stinker" by Precisionpet http://www.precisionpet.com/detail.aspx?id=64 is the best for us. Other then the Pooch Pads. I have those for "traveling" times.

The Little Stinkers are so absorbent and I never ever smelled any odor at all. I have two of them down. One by our side door and one in my bathroom. I replace them daily. Wookie will ONLY go in the bathroom. :HistericalSmiley: I also flush the poo when they "go".

I have tried the Arm and Hammer and didn't like them at all. The only reason I had picked them up is because I was in Target and they were on sale. I can't even recall all the other brands I have tried.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I recently started using the Little Stinker Housebreaking pads and I love them. Maggie doesn't get what I can "pee paws," from the pad not absorbing her pee fast enough so her lil feet get pee on them. Never had this problem when Maggie was a puppy, but now that her bladder is bigger. We use one a day usually.
> 
> I have tried a number of other brand, including the Arm n Hammer brand pads and was really disappointed. They just weren't absorbent enough. Maggie seems to prefer the Little Stinker pads, too.[/B]


Heya Melissa, 

Same for us! So funny! I was highly disappointed in the Arm and Hammer too.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I use 'Clean Go Pet" by Tops Pet Products and I get them at a local Pet Shop 'The Golden Bone' in Camp Verde. They work out to be about 33 cents each and I change it every 2 days unless it needs it more often (Carly also potties outside during the daylight, and other places in the house occasionally :blush: ). I like them much better than the Walmart stick down ones and they have some kind of poylmer absorbent stuff that absorbs the urine.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I get mine from ebay too. My water bill is high enough without having to wash tons of cloth doggy pads. The person I get them from ships them in a 30 lb box and they're only $14 plus shipping and handling. It usually runs me about $27. She ships by weight so although the add says 200 per box I usually find around 250 in each. They're advertised as irregulars but I've never found anything wrong with them. http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem 

I've tried others from ebay, but I like these best. Bianca usually goes thru about 5 per day because I lay 2 out side by side and although she used to, now she won't pee more than once on each. If there's a dirty pee pad anywhere, she drags it over to us so that we can get rid of it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I get mine from ebay too. My water bill is high enough without having to wash tons of cloth doggy pads. The person I get them from ships them in a 30 lb box and they're only $14 plus shipping and handling. It usually runs me about $27. She ships by weight so although the add says 200 per box I usually find around 250 in each. They're advertised as irregulars but I've never found anything wrong with them. http://cgi.ebay.com/200-Puppy-Dog-Weewee-W...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I've tried others from ebay, but I like these best. Bianca usually goes thru about 5 per day because I lay 2 out side by side and although she used to, now she won't pee more than once on each. If there's a dirty pee pad anywhere, she drags it over to us so that we can get rid of it.[/B]



The link doesn't work (?) but I did a search and found them. Thank you.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543932
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no longer have her e-bay link but have her e-mail address as I have referred her to a few of my friends . . . BRB


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=543962
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> I switched from the disposables to washable pads about six months ago and I am much happier with them. No more wet feet or footprints around the pad and they are much less expensive in the long run.
> 
> I use Pooch Pads. I'm a neat freak and so is Lady so I change them after each use.
> 
> I keep mine by the back door. Lady was outdoored trained for years so that's how I was able to train her to pads, by putting them where she barked to go out. [/B]



:HistericalSmiley: How did I know that about you! Maybe from all of the beautiful perfectionist bows that you made for Max. I can't wait for Ollie to get enough hair to wear them.

Chris


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I get the big Sam's Club ones (23x36). They're $25 for a box of I think 125 or there-abouts. These are quality pads, don't leak, and come in handy 10 packs for traveling. I use one pad per day per dog if they are only going potty indoors (mine usually go both). I flush poop down the toilet.[/B]


I love the Sam's Club ones too! Whenever my sister who lives in Michigan drives to Canada to see me I ask her to bring a couple of cases. I'm almost out and don't know what I'll do. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Cathy A

[attachment=35211:Mar_10_0...ized__2_.jpg]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Where do you get your Little Stinker Housebreaking pads?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Where do you get your Little Stinker Housebreaking pads?[/B]


Here is a link to there store locator: Locator

I actually found them at my Vet's pet supply store.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

I posted in another reply about this- but I too use Arm N Hammer. 

Pros- They are cheap! Pack of 55 were under 10 bucks at target (last me a lil over a month). They hold odor and liquid well. Cora took to them quickly.

Cons: Compared to other brands I've used they are pretty thin. But seeing I use them under the wizdog not a real problem.

My favorite pads ever tried were Natures Miracle but they are so expensive for only 14 pads. Cora took to them fast, very absorbent, and were terrific in containing odor. Pet Gold brand pads were also pretty good but like Natures miracle too expensive. Arm N Hammer has been the best value pads I have tried and continue to use.


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

> I posted in another reply about this- but I too use Arm N Hammer.
> 
> Pros- They are cheap! Pack of 55 were under 10 bucks at target (last me a lil over a month). They hold odor and liquid well. Cora took to them quickly.
> 
> ...



Hi, at the beginning I used different brands. I found Lucky seemed to prefer the Arm and Hammer ones. Because of the wet paws I ended up considering wizdog like grid options on top. 

Mia on the other hand preferred Nature's Miracle... Even with both brands on different trays.... Lucky would go on the Arm and Hammer and Mia on the Nature's Miracle. I also bought the pee pads at Petco, I liked their absorbency but something in the odor made my dogs seem to stay away from them... I don't know whether is a dog preference thing in terms of the odors they feel they must cover over...

Eventually, I got a 24 x 36 tray from dog.com and started using the Sam's Club ones as an underliner for the tray and newspaper. Now I change the paper anytime I see they have used it. They are trained to go inside and outside so now I only have to change it when the weather is bad which is about now with all the rain we have had in Virginia in the last 3 days!


----------

